# Purchaing a used Hs 928 track



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All, I have the option between two used HS928

one is $1500 with a light, the other is $1300.

The $1500 is a 2016 so fairly new. 
The $1300 looks slightly older than the $1500 one. Auger looks rusty. I have pics i can attach if that would be helpful. 

How do these prices seem?

Also I have an older drive way that has bubbles and a few cracks. Which is why i want a track blower, because my Hs 621 just is too much work.
How will the H928 perform on older blacktop?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Please post pictures, the HS928 can not be 2016 as the production/sale stopped in 2014/15 season and from there on the HSS928 was available.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

JnC said:


> Please post pictures, the HS928 can not be 2016 as the production/sale stopped in 2014/15 season and from there on the HSS928 was available.


I mis spoke it was purchsed 2014/15.

what do you think of the rest of my question?


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I made a Honda Snowblower Reddit Page. Please come join
r/HondaSnowblowers


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

Forum043287 said:


> I made a Honda Snowblower Reddit Page. Please come join
> r/HondaSnowblowers


So.......no comment on my question


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

If you have older blacktop and not dealing with any incline then I'd go with a wheeled unit. The track one will catch to the bubbles, cracks etc. 

A wheeled HS928 will still be eons better than the HS621 as the 621 is a single stage. For that matter you can even get away with getting a HS828 wheeled unit as they perform just as well as the 928 and there are always a few deals on the 828. I recently bought a mint 828 for $625 for a neighbor, came with light, heavy duty honda skids etc.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

JnC said:


> If you have older blacktop and not dealing with any incline then I'd go with a wheeled unit. The track one will catch to the bubbles, cracks etc.
> 
> A wheeled HS928 will still be eons better than the HS621 as the 621 is a single stage. For that matter you can even get away with getting a HS828 wheeled unit as they perform just as well as the 928 and there are always a few deals on the 828. I recently bought a mint 828 for $625 for a neighbor, came with light, heavy duty honda skids etc.


blacktop will eventually get redone. What do you think of price based on the photo.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats actually a decent price, paint on the housing is scuffed but thats no big deal BUT the worn tracks suggest that the machine has had a hard life, it may have been commercially used or on could have serviced a huge area as thats a lot of wear for only few years worth of use.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

JnC said:


> Thats actually a decent price, paint on the housing is scuffed but thats no big deal BUT the worn tracks suggest that the machine has had a hard life, it may have been commercially used or on could have serviced a huge area as thats a lot of wear for only few years worth of use.


ok what should I offer the seller?


also here is another one for sale for $1300


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW what ever you are seeing for prices are winter prices, if you wait till March they will be slashed at least 30~50%.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

JnC said:


> BTW what ever you are seeing for prices are winter prices, if you wait till March they will be slashed at least 30~50%.


Sure but I am not going to wait


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

After looking at the two machines and their tracks, you are right. the $1500 one has more wear. I am going to make an offer on the $1300 one.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the augers of the second one? Augers can be painted, thats not an issue as you'd be advised to do that anyway to make sure you lubricate the transmission shafts to make sure they dont seize. The worn tracks cant be mended as tracks are $300+ each lol. 

The second one looks mint though, plus its the older unit so you know that it has the #92 jet rather than the leaner ones found in the newer machines. I am a fan of the older units as they seem to have more umff than the newer ones. 

For the second one it seems like it was used for a graveled driveway as a stone, at some point, has carved that small protrusion across the circumference of the impeller housing, use that as a negotiating point. If and when you get the unit, just disassemble the augers, paint the inside of the housing, augers, lubricate them etc and put it all back together. Replace the impeller bearing while you are at it as those are worn on pretty much every machine. 

If the seller can sell the second one for anything around $1000, it would be a steal.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Man, look at that shiny paint, almost makes me think that the machine was barely used and stored indoors as if it was stored outdoors the paint would be all faded. 

The full width of the auger housing wear bar/scrapper bar indicates lack of use as well. The rust on the augers is superficial as they are all there still, just take them off, scuff them and paint them with some black paint. Install new impeller bearing, check the belts, paint the inside of the impeller tunnel and you have a brand new machine. 

I was afraid that the machine may have served a gravel service area but thats a negative as if it was servicing graveled area then you'd have paint missing on the inside of the auger housing, almost like gnaw marks.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

JnC said:


> Man, look at that shiny paint, almost makes me think that the machine was barely used and stored indoors as if it was stored outdoors the paint would be all faded.
> 
> The full width of the auger housing wear bar/scrapper bar indicates lack of use as well. The rust on the augers is superficial as they are all there still, just take them off, scuff them and paint them with some black paint. Install new impeller bearing, check the belts, paint the inside of the impeller tunnel and you have a brand new machine.
> 
> I was afraid that the machine may have served a gravel service area but thats a negative as if it was servicing graveled area then you'd have paint missing on the inside of the auger housing, almost like gnaw marks.


So offer $1100 see where it goes? I am fully prepared to pay the 1300 however.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

No offers unless in person. Start at $1000 and see where it goes, AGAIN only offer in person,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

You have to inspect/test in person. pictures only tell half the story.

ask, why selling? are they residential or commercial machines? does either seller have receipts for last service? and what was done?

around here these machines would sell for $1000 more. I may drive out and buy both, 3-4 more all around New England and then come back to Cali , Sell and vacation rest of winter in Hawaii.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Machine shown in post # 10, has 110 electric start, a bonus for an old guy like me....


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Go with the unit in the best shape. Just pay the price. The electric start is 120 and good only once (or a hassle with extensions cords). Honda starts good with pull. The Battery Honda is worth it as it starts anywhere any time with the key. 

_BTW what ever you are seeing for prices are winter prices, if you wait till March they will be slashed at least 30~50%. _

Nope, we just wait till next mid winter when everyone is out and put them up for sale.


----------



## JohnsnowVT (Dec 6, 2016)

Well I purchased a $1300 unit referenced above the thing is a monster. It snowed pretty hard in Vermont last week and I left the end of the driveway incomplete as my HS 621 couldn’t do it. The 928 cleaned everything up real good. It’s definitely easy to use but you need to put some muscle into using it. I can see why people like the newer ones. $1300 was a little bit more than I wanted to spend but the machine seems to be in very good working order and the current owner took care of it.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

The augers on the $1500 machine look to be in a lot better shape than the $1300 machine. To me it looks like it has had less hours on it. Can you get a better picture of the tracks on the $1500 machine? Maybe it's just the angle the $1300 picture of the augers was taken at? If you are happy with the $1300 machine then it is money well spent.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Cannot remember the Model 1999 Track I had, but as mentioned above Auger Bearing was first thing to go and as Toon mentioned it took some muscle to operate. Back then it cost me $490.00 to get everything adjusted, oil, bearing a complete service. The $1,300.00 sounds decent....and those machines are tanks. Unstoppable. Good Luck!


----------

